# How do you survive the off season?



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I ride year-round - took advantage of a nice day just yesterday. Temps were above freezing, so the ground got more yielding (forest trails as well as dirt roads), and my horse really wanted to burn some rubber - probably had cabin fever, too. So we did, and we both got nice and sweaty.

I don't work on "manners" because I correct them as the situation arises. But then, my standards are also pretty low... I don't correct anything that doesn't amount to moving me (such as pulling on the lead rope) or impeding my movement (such as cutting me off).


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Chores are more plentiful and difficult in the winter. That helps keep me in shape. 

The horses get soft, for sure, but they start getting a jump on getting back in shape with the first signs of new grass in the spring. They comb the hills and draws for it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I ride all year-round as well. Now I have an indoor, so it makes things easier. 

But even when I didn’t, I’d still ride on cold days/nights. I just layer up & go!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I ride all year, but less opportunites in the winter due to ground conditions and not having a covered, much less indoor arena at the farm.

Lots of things to work on , though. Last week I did some ground work,,,having Sonny trot shoulder to shoulder with me and NOT go any faster than that, but not break to a walk, so that I can keep up (needed improvement on trotting a weave as he blows past me after the third -of four- cone) Also, again, to help with that pesky weave at the trot...helping him to understand to move a bit sideways, stay shoulder to shoulder with me but move also left and right without actually turning left or right. We were a few feet apart, next will be to increase the distance between us,,up to 18-20 feet, but stay shoulder to shoulder with me. I also worked on HQ/FQ yields --can you ever get them too soft?--in a flow, and having him move sideways towards me. He does that easily when I am on his left side, but has trouble when I am on his right side. Also, played at Liberty for a bit. 

i'm loading up and going to an indoor arena on Tuesday for a riding lesson. Yay.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I can’t believe I haven’t lost some weight....taking on the boarder has me doing about 3x more work!! 

I am picking up some toning exercises, starting tomorrow, LOL! Really. 

I miss doing the Thanksgiving ride and the New Years ride that we had back in Texas. Of course, we also did a ride in February....so we never really quit riding!! 

Doesn’t anyone have enough money to buy a HF retreat in FL?? There are lots of rides in winter!


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha! 

Posted this earlier, then noticed how much ice and snow has melted.

Got a nice two hour ride in today!

Hopefully this holds out......


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ride all winter long even in the snow,cant move along as fast due to ground conditions. Did a 2 hour ride friday and saturday rode 6 days this past week, riding tomorrow. No indoor arena so ride outside and ride the trails. Pictures from fridays ride.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't ride much if at all in winter. I don't have an indoor and the footing is often slippery and unsafe. I work full time and after the clocks change in the fall I don't see daylight outside of work, so it's too dark to ride without outdoor lighting during the week.

I like to use the time to focus on other things. Early in the off season are the holidays. I usually get busy with traveling and trying to get together with all sides of the family.

I bought my first house 3 years ago. This may sound like a long time, but when you work full time, and the house needs a lot of work, it feels like I'm always in the middle of some project or another. I use the winter to focus on the house. I spend so much time riding and doing stuff outside during the summer that I don't normally get anything done with the house then, so I kind of need the winter to catch up on some things in that area. This year we are fixing some structural issues, rebuilding the front porch and painting the second floor. I hope to get this all done in January. Then in February and March I want to pick up some second hand furniture for the bedroom and refinish it myself. My dresser didn't survive the move so I haven't had an appropriate place to store my clothes for 3 years, and we don't have a headboard. I'm tired of my pillows falling behind the bed every night.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

kiltsrhott said:


> I don't ride much if at all in winter. I don't have an indoor and the footing is often slippery and unsafe. I work full time and after the clocks change in the fall I don't see daylight outside of work, so it's too dark to ride without outdoor lighting during the week.
> 
> I like to use the time to focus on other things. Early in the off season are the holidays. I usually get busy with traveling and trying to get together with all sides of the family.
> 
> I bought my first house 3 years ago. This may sound like a long time, but when you work full time, and the house needs a lot of work, it feels like I'm always in the middle of some project or another. I use the winter to focus on the house. I spend so much time riding and doing stuff outside during the summer that I don't normally get anything done with the house then, so I kind of need the winter to catch up on some things in that area. This year we are fixing some structural issues, rebuilding the front porch and painting the second floor. I hope to get this all done in January. Then in February and March I want to pick up some second hand furniture for the bedroom and refinish it myself. My dresser didn't survive the move so I haven't had an appropriate place to store my clothes for 3 years, and we don't have a headboard. I'm tired of my pillows falling behind the bed every night.


Same here with the projects, lol. 
Anything that's not done before the ice is gone won't get done till next year!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

mmshiro said:


> I ride year-round - took advantage of a nice day just yesterday. Temps were above freezing, so the ground got more yielding (forest trails as well as dirt roads), and my horse really wanted to burn some rubber - probably had cabin fever, too. So we did, and we both got nice and sweaty.
> 
> I don't work on "manners" because I correct them as the situation arises. But then, my standards are also pretty low... I don't correct anything that doesn't amount to moving me (such as pulling on the lead rope) or impeding my movement (such as cutting me off).


Same here on both counts. I just ride on the pretty days and being in SE Oklahoma, there's usually a lot of those. It's just hard to plan much in advance because the bottom can fall out of the weather on any given day of the week.

Friend of mine and some of the ladies I ride with are barrel racers. They were scheduled to run in Shawnee very early last spring. Weather was supposed be eh, okay. Got there (From N. Texas no less) and it came in sleet and ice, and the equestrian center had their electric amps at 'off season' settings, so there wasn't enough amperage at each 'camp' site to run the heaters in the trailers, but they all agree - best time ever, despite living in carhart coveralls for two days. LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting the same thing goes through my mind every fall when everything seems to end at the same time. I am lucky enough to have young horses, so when things end and drop off in the fall, I spend my focus on the youngsters instead. Great time to start new disciplines or try out different things you maybe haven't done before? I also have the benefit of getting weekly lessons so it gives me that to work and focus on as well.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

@AtokaGhosthorseThose women sound like a great bunch!


I have decided that between snowshoeing and hiking, I will ride this year! Haven't done much winter riding as the past few years we had mostly ice or hip high snow. But this year things are looking good for riding. Bought some polar fleece lined riding pants and have everything else so good to go.


Also thought I would start playing with ground driving the horses. Have everything to do that too, so why not! Time to grab onto life and go for it!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Walkamile said:


> @AtokaGhosthorseThose women sound like a great bunch!


They're a hoot! Some of the most capable, self-sufficient women I've ever met. I also believe there was some talk of riding empty feed bags down the hill behind the trailer parking area....


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Cry?

I'm having a hard time missing ride season. I put pictures up around my office which makes me feel better.

I do the best I can and try to ride during the winter but I work 65 hours a week (CPA) and only have Sunday's off. The chances of Sunday weather being decent in MN aren't usually great so most times I don't ride. I'm hoping DH will be able to get my mare out starting in March. My grand plan right now is to try to run with her in the mornings before work (she doesn't do great at riding out from home and I don't want to fall when the rest of the world is sleeping so I figured running is safer than riding) when I get her shoes put back on in February (assuming no ice).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's funny I was thinking a lot about this post this week, and just wrote a post a couple of days ago on my blog about it. I feel the same way every year when winter season starts. I think it's a great time to go back to spending more one on one time with your horse(s) and refresh ground work, tricks, games. A good time to slow down and going back into some of the things that are maybe as urgent to work on that you tend to put off or put aside because you are busy with the busy riding season.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I do 9round three times a week......have been for well over a year now and I usually go 15 to 18 rounds before I stop.

I lot 27 pounds, my blood pressure has returned to normal without meds, and my blood sugar and cholesterol number are back in line as well.

Seems hitting a heavy bag is quite stress relieving.

https://www.9round.com/


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> I do 9round three times a week......have been for well over a year now and I usually go 15 to 18 rounds before I stop.
> 
> I lot 27 pounds, my blood pressure has returned to normal without meds, and my blood sugar and cholesterol number are back in line as well.
> 
> ...



Nice! 

I like hearing success stories like that.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So far I am not surviving this off season too well. Winter here means cold rain. It has rained so much I haven't had to turn on the water to fill the horses water troughs. 

Every sunny day seems like it is a work day for me. Since work means 13 hours minimum, there is no time to do anything else. My off days it rains, every single one. I am tired of rain :frown_color:

I had planned to be productive by organizing the house, but it just hasn't happened. 

I suffer from SAD and just can't get myself going this year. 

Anyone else suffer from SAD?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> So far I am not surviving this off season too well. Winter here means cold rain. It has rained so much I haven't had to turn on the water to fill the horses water troughs.
> 
> Every sunny day seems like it is a work day for me. Since work means 13 hours minimum, there is no time to do anything else. My off days it rains, every single one. I am tired of rain :frown_color:
> 
> ...



Had about week stretch of no riding to cold windy. Got blasted with a big snow storm over a foot of snow. Then another snow storm just a few days later. 

Today was the first time being able to ride, 37 degrees & sunny. Sure seemed like a lot effort getting ready, but sure brighten up the day.

Horse was in one of his moods spooky jigging not wanting to walk. So he got put to work on the snowy trail simmered his jets, after 30 minutes of fast trotting and cantering. 

Beautiful riding with all the fresh snow. Ended up being fun when at first I thought heck with it, horse is being less then a great ride.

Have trouble with depression ,so getting out and riding really helps. Have had a lot of cloudy dreary days makes it hard to be motivated. 

But I do feel so much better mood wise now an looking forward to riding tomorrow.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Here in Florida summer is the off season. This is the nice weather - lately it is 80 degrees so everyone is hot, even with partial clips the horses sweat, but nicer than summer heat.

This summer, my horse over heated on one of my rides and scared the daylights out of me. Fortunately, i was carrying 2 extra large bottles of ice water. She was doused in it. I waited around til she felt better and i walked, then rode at a slow walk to the nearest creek and we both took a nice dunk.

Summer means short rides, terrible biting bugs, and hot miserable weather. If temperatures keep increasing, i will not be riding in the summer. I've gotten sick at least once every summer from the heat, my dog and one of my cats has over heated, and now my horse. 

It used to be nice to ride year round. As a child, i never had a problem but lately the increasing temperatures are becoming ridiculous. Even this winter has had much higher temperatures then normal. The weather is crazy. Normally we have a drought during the winter but we are getting so much rain, the river has been at flood stage for weeks! My paddocks are over due for a stripping but i can't muck when the paddocks are soaking wet. I need 10 days of dry weather. More rain is expected for tomorrow.

Please send some cold air this way. My grass is confused and has turned green. I should not have green grass in January! That is unheard of, even for North Florida.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Our grass is green too, been thinking I might have to call the man to cut the grass...except nothing can drive across the ground without sinking

Even if the rain stops the trailhead will be too muddy and I don't have 4wd on my truck. Looked at new trucks yet again; 50K for a 4wd that can tow. Guess I'm grounded :frown_color:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Being able to get out and ride even if only 3 times a week really helps. Sometime it's just to darn cold/windy to ride below low zero is just to darn COLD! I'm ready for spring so sick of winter already.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Three times a week? I consider it a good month if I rode 4 times, a really good one if I rode six times. My horses are out 24/7 on 15 acres, which includes hills. So they stay in shape pretty much by themselves. The trails around here are also hilly. I rode 410 miles this year at an average of 3.1 mph, which I don't think is too bad considering the terrain and that my horses and not gaited, nor very tall. I stay in shape by watching what I eat and spotty boxing workouts. We don't ride much in the winter.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Just want to supplement my previous post.

OMG THE RAIN. We're on the usual winter roller coaster here - threats of ice storms that turn into nothing but heavy rain. The ground is fully saturated, the ponds are full - our big one is going over the spillway. If an area is even remotely 'low' it's a freakin BOG right now. Lots of places have red clay for soil, so it's wet and slick as snot on a banana peel, treacherous footing for a horse without a rider, a serious hazard from one WITH the added weight = especially one like me who is still working on being neutral in the saddle. I have no doubt I can throw a stumbling, struggling horse off balance right now, but to my credit, even my lifelong riding partners are like, yeah. Nope! Not gonna risk it.

TWO DAYS ago we were looking at potential ice and snow. It missed us, barely.

TODAY highs in the mid-50s. 60s over the weekend... and it's too freakin muddy to do anything, anywhere and no one in this area has a covered arena or pen available for 'general random use'. They're reserved only for events, like the arena over at Coleman, OK.

I... have only one choice this weekend.

Clean out the tack room, organize it, get a beer, and hang out in the pasture with my ponies, spend some time with them just playing with them, giving a wellness check (Loving on them, grooming them, checking feet, singing to them, y'know. Stuff.)

I MIGHT get crazy... real crazy... and tear the carpet (WHO PUTS CARPET IN A HORSE TRAILER?) out of my LQs and put down vinyl plank flooring, mount the tv on the wall, something like that just to take the edge off.

I'm hurting. JONESING. Suffering DTs! That said, Trigger, LOL is trying to get shy on me again. It's time to once again start spending more time being companionable with him and asking nothing of him. This should be a good weekend for that.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Three times a week? I consider it a good month if I rode 4 times, a really good one if I rode six times. My horses are out 24/7 on 15 acres, which includes hills. So they stay in shape pretty much by themselves. The trails around here are also hilly. I rode 410 miles this year at an average of 3.1 mph, which I don't think is too bad considering the terrain and that my horses and not gaited, nor very tall. I stay in shape by watching what I eat and spotty boxing workouts. We don't ride much in the winter.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

most of october & all of November we were rained out of riding now we are in an odd freeze/thaw cycle here in upstate NY so dealing with ice

pulled shoes in November/early december so might do a bit of light riding in the fields after the next trim IF we don't turn to a normal winter of a few feet of snow meaning 4'+ deep snowbanks on the edge of the road to get to the field i would try to ride 

so going crazy since i can't ride the horse or the snowmobile at this point


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes 3 times a week as long as its above zero. Here's a short video of last ride. This is what keeps me sane having that veiw from between those palomino ears. Just love this horse even though he can be a bit nutty.


----------

